# opening striper season night 10/04...HRBT



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

met this guy wednesday night at willoughby marina who brings ppl out on his boat for $35...so i set up a trip with him for tonight...just got back from the HRBT..had a blast!....caught lots of blues and trout...came midnight...striper season!......we caught about 10 stripers total..only 3 keepers on bucktails/grubs...biggest one was like 20+"....caught a bunch of grey trout and snapper blues on speck rigs...only got 2 keepers on trout.....my friend dave was chunkin his bucktail for striper and caught a HUGE croaker on it...this thing has to be a citation..i didnt measure him but he is almost as big as our biggest striper,must be damn near 20"...he fought harder than anything we caught all night lol...dave thought he had a monster striper the way it bent his tica rod.....had a great trip..looking forward to a great striper season...this was only the beginning!

if anyone wants to go out on a striper trip with this guy for $35..PM me and i will give you his info...he can only take 1 or 2 ppl..the boat is a 16ft v-hull..35 johnson,closed bow..its an older boat that he totally restored..retro-striper fishin!

here's our "take home" catch













here's dave with his monster croaker!this picture does it NO justice!










EDIT: just came back from getting it weighed......CITATION CROAKER!....it was a hair over 3lb's... and 19 inches!..this is after being on ice all night..sweet!congrats to dave!..now he just needs to go claim it lol


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

I keep hearing the same , lots of fish are being takn out in a boat , going tuesday with mine , wish some gud luck


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice report Kajun! You are right that is one BIG croaker. This late in the season there won't be much croaker left but most of them should be big though.


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

Nice report Kajun.

I am anxiously awaiting a boat trip with Baddog and Spoolman.

That is a croaker 'beast'!


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

well i'll tell you all what unless he is a lic capt you have to watch how you all word the expence of 35.00 but her we go I will take people out for 35.00 on a 23 ft formula to the cbbt and wherever i feel the fish are and we'll look for some bigger critters. 

[email protected]


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

hey kapoc..see ya found P&S..welcome to the board.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

yah i figured it was about time instead of lurking


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

Kajun, I probably saw you out there on opening night- I was out with my wife in my 16.5' closed bow boat(her first striper trip). We got out just at midnight, picked up a few blues and small stripers, then the tide died. About an hour later when it started coming in good things picked up pretty good. My wife outfished me using a yo-zuri plug- she got the biggest striper at 24". I was using plastics and got some trout up to 14", flounder up to 17", and strpiers up to 21". The blues were annoying- I lost a bunch of jigs/plastics and 2 yo-zuris to them, probably $16.00 worth of stuff total. But a good night overall.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

yea the i lost alot of grubs to blues... had to switch to bucktails ...the blues were fun for awhile but then they got annoying lol


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*HEY*

I believe I met this guy dave Monday up at rudee, He was thowing bucktails off of the resturant dock. I myself was hoping to catch a few spots and then use the bellie for stripers/pups but I didn't get a thing. We talked for a minute he he mentioned a citation croaker caught off a bucktail


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

yup that was him..just finished talking to him..he said he was at rudees monday


----------



## Bait Caster (Apr 6, 2003)

*Where is the HRBT?*

I have been reading about the HRBT where can I find it? What is the full name of it? I want to take my 16.5 bayliner fishing this weekend and I hear thats the place to go.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

the hampton roads bridge tunnel...on 64...i'll be out there sat night.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

well as always the CBBT is still running strong with fish up to 35" and keeps producing limits for us within 1hr


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

boat trip got cancelled....heading to the willoughby pier


----------

